# New Owner and thrilled!!



## RUBYM3 (5 d ago)

Hi everyone,

Wasn't sure what to think having read all the negative and positive about the car but considering the horrific job Electrify America is doing with the CCS DCFC rollout and implementation, it's concerning. We have the ID.4 for day trips but I wanted something with a more reliable charging network. 

Been stalking this one from the freeway overpass as I drive by a local VW dealer (where we bought the ID) and thought we'd stop in. Scored this 2022 RWD Base Model 3 with 8k miles. Small discount over new but it's gorgeous and we're thrilled with it the few hours we've had it. Looking to have a great learning experience with it and this forum. 

Thank you!


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Welcome Aboard. 
Red. 
Red Good.


----------



## RUBYM3 (5 d ago)

Klaus-rf said:


> Welcome Aboard.
> Red.
> Red Good.


Thank you…


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Will be interested in your thoughts given you are an ID4 owner!!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

RUBYM3 said:


> ...considering the horrific job Electrify America is doing with the CCS DCFC rollout and implementation, it's concerning. We have the ID.4 for day trips but I wanted something with a more reliable charging network.


As a new owner of a Hyundai Ioniq 5, I'm learning just how bad EA is.  

I've taken road trips as far as Brownsville Texas, Miami Florida, and Montreal Quebec in my Model 3 (RIP). The Tesla Supercharging network is so much more reliable. You'll enjoy it.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> As a new owner of a Hyundai Ioniq 5, I'm learning just how bad EA is.


I think at some point a group of car manufacturers is going to have to form a partnership and either push EA out, or buy them out. Since EA started out ambitiously and then fell back to "bare minimum" when pressured, I don't see them as a healthy enough business to continue long term.


----------



## RUBYM3 (5 d ago)

Nom said:


> Will be interested in your thoughts given you are an ID4 owner!!


Gonna take a few miles but so far, but they’re wildly different. So far, the M3 is much lower, faster and a firm ride (even in comfort). The cabin is much louder than in the ID4 but I like the advancements in tech overall cuz I’m a fan of that. In the last 12 hours, so far so good.


----------



## galimpic (1 mo ago)

RUBYM3 said:


> Gonna take a few miles but so far, but they’re wildly different. So far, the M3 is much lower, faster and a firm ride (even in comfort). The cabin is much louder than in the ID4 but I like the advancements in tech overall cuz I’m a fan of that. In the last 12 hours, so far so good.


As a former ID.4 owner, I concur  The only slight disappointment I've had with my M3 so far that its noisier than competitors, even thought it is more streamlined so wind noise should be lower. The quietest was IONIQ5.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

garsh said:


> As a new owner of a Hyundai Ioniq 5, I'm learning just how bad EA is.


 Bizzarly, we've been hearing tghe exact same words about EA for two years now.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

RUBYM3 said:


> Gonna take a few miles but so far, but they’re wildly different. So far, the M3 is much lower, faster and a firm ride (even in comfort). The cabin is much louder than in the ID4 but I like the advancements in tech overall cuz I’m a fan of that. In the last 12 hours, so far so good.


After 4 years the quick ride I get from my M3 still brings a smile to my face. Glad you are enjoying.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Klaus-rf said:


> Bizzarly, we've been hearing tghe exact same words about EA for two years now.


I guess I've been hoping that the issues were exaggerated.

I've tried EA three times now, and the best charge rate I've seen is 76kW.


----------



## RUBYM3 (5 d ago)

garsh said:


> I guess I've been hoping that the issues were exaggerated.
> 
> I've tried EA three times now, and the best charge rate I've seen is 76kW.


I don’t use DCFC often but when I have, it’s not the speed but broken equipment.


----------



## RACERPJ (15 d ago)

congrats and welcome! looks great!


----------



## RUBYM3 (5 d ago)

RACERPJ said:


> congrats and welcome! looks great!


Thank you


----------

